# XM Losing Channels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

Anyone have this problem??? Recently Some of my channles are disappearing. I've lost 6, 21, and 4o. Maybe more. I have a Pioneer DEH-P3370XM unit. XM tried everything on their end and couldn't find a problem. I did a receiver reset and that didn't help any. Any ideas? If I can't fix it myself I have to have the unit taken out for about a week and sent out for service.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

How did you make out on this? 

I assume that you needed to have your XM unit replaced.

Let us know!


----------



## psecic (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unregistered _
> *Anyone have this problem??? Recently Some of my channles are disappearing. I've lost 6, 21, and 4o. Maybe more. I have a Pioneer DEH-P3370XM unit. XM tried everything on their end and couldn't find a problem. I did a receiver reset and that didn't help any. Any ideas? If I can't fix it myself I have to have the unit taken out for about a week and sent out for service. *


Dump it. The service will be bankrupt. I'd wait at least 2 years before buying a new service. Serves ya right.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

XM is not going anywhere.

Get it now, enjoy it now. 

I know I am!!


----------



## psecic (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm disabeld with Cerebral Palsy and in a wheelchair, and I'm on Social Security. I'm lucky to be able to afford DBS which I enjoy. I only get $768.45 per month. I only have my computer, DBS as luxeries. I envy you guys.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just because you cant afford it does not mean the service will drop out of the sky.

I had a friend who was in a wheelchair, I helped him soup it up with a stereo and some speakers. Imagine that kind of setup with an XM setup. 

I do hope sometime you can get to enjoy the service!

I hope you will continue to join us here we will do our best to help you get the most from your DBS setup..


----------



## psecic (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm sure its a great service. And I certainly enjoy reading and posting here and at DBSForrums.com. Over there my handle is: Paul_Secic.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Paul. 

Over there I am Scott Greczkowski. 

Enjoy!


----------

